# sand spikes



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

How much does a basic PVC sand spike go for at the tackle shops? Where would be the best place to pick one up around okaloosa island? Thanks.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they are around $5 but just go to Home Depot or Lowe's and buy some 2" thick walled PVC and cut it to a point with a saw. You'll have better spikes and they'll be cheaper.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spikes*



welldoya said:


> I think they are around $5 but just go to Home Depot or Lowe's and buy some 2" thick walled PVC and cut it to a point with a saw. You'll have better spikes and they'll be cheaper.


X2. If you need a saw to cut it, just stop by. C2


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.. picked me up a 10' pvc at home depot and made a couple. They turned out great.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I like them longer than most of the ones I have seen at the tackle shop and always take pride in it when you make it yourself


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I like the curly metal things. Smaller, easier to carry, never had one pulled out


----------

